# Hardgainer with Food allergies (Any help is appreciated)



## Vandrandelik (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello!

I have Celiac Disease, Lactose intolerance, Irritable-Bowl-syndrome (IBS) and Acid Reflux. Been trying for the last 3 years to gain weight, thinking I am eating 3000 calories a day, yet people say I am probably not eating as much as I think I am. and I have been working out for 1 and 1/2 years seriously. I'm 6'2" 130 lbs, doctors say I'm healthy yet I am waaaaay too skinny for my height and i am 22 years old. I had posted in Anabolic's about DMZ rx, but I received enough warnings from people... that I do not want to go that route anymore.

I've gained some muscle, but gained no weight, I really want to bulk up and not look like a Long-distance Runner. I would rather be the Endo-mesomorph than the ectomorph look. Any tips would be appreciated, as I have these food allergies it makes it hard to eat anything, I can't have: any preservatives at all, processed sugars, greasy-really saturated fats, acidic foods(Orange juice, tomatos etc), milk-products, no vegetables that cause excessive gas or beans, onions and garlic are killers....absolutely no chocolate, no wheat and/or Gluten of any kind and there are other things I cannot eat but I concentrate on the things I can eat rather, like I know for sure I can eat: 

[FONT=&quot]Bananas, Apples, honeydew, mangos, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Rice, Potatoes, chicken, beef, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Choy, Broccoli, Spinach, carrots, peas, Asparagus, Sunbutter and some select-Nuts. 

Soy products bother my stomach greatly also, so no Tofu. I HAVE taken MASS GAINER shakes before, there is one particular high-carb one that I take which has minimal effect on my stomach problems. I cannot eat 4 hours before bed, nor 2-3 hours before a workout or I will puke.

Any and all help would be awesome, I will also do some of my own looking around here for diet tips, but since my food-choice is so limited it is really hard and frustrating sometimes 

Thank you all for your time, I really do appreciate it. I'd like to 20 pounds more at some point and I've been trying hard to get there. 
[/FONT]


----------



## troubador (Oct 7, 2011)

Try extra virgin olive oil, it's a good source of unsaturated fat.

I don't see why you can't have processed sugars unless it's because of cross contaminated from something else you're allergic to. Adding dextrose to your pwo shake would help.


----------



## littlekev (Oct 7, 2011)

Post up your average meals, ie times and amounts.


----------



## Vandrandelik (Oct 8, 2011)

I wake up at 8am. Eat 2 bowls of Organic Blue corn Cereal w/ Rice milk. (300 calories)

2 hours later at 10 before class I have half of my protein/carb shake (450) calories roughly

1-2pm I eat 3 cups of white-jasmine Rice. (600 calories) Plus meat and vegetables (300 calories)

2-3 hours later, usually after my workout Ill take the other half of my carb/protein shake (450) calories

5-6pm I have my dinner 3-4 cups of rice (600 calories) plus meat and vegetables (300) calories

----I also munch of a handful of almonds every hour or so throughout the day. I'd say go through a pound of them every monday-friday.----

Then another carb/protein shake (450) calories 7-8pm

and a cup of rice around 10 pm (205 ) calories

So it looks like i get 2500-3000 about a day....Doctor says I should have 2500 atleast to gain weight, but I guess I need more? I really don't know how i can eat anymore food, this is A LOT

I will do the Extra virgin Oil thing and the dextrose is in my shake MASS GAINER


----------



## chold (Oct 8, 2011)

You need to get some protein in when you wake up. Cereal and rice milk isn't going to cut it. Eggs, protein isolate powder (lactose free) or egg protein powder (dairy free) are something to explore. Lean steak, Canadian bacon, any other lean meats. How about oatmeal for a good complex carb source? It seems rice is your main carb source...

You might be eating the right types of food for your dietary restrictions, but you probably need to eat more of them, especially if you aren't gaining weight.

I have IBS and am LI as well, and get down around 4,000 calories a day. The only difference is you would have to substitute gluten-free products for pasta and bread. Have you tried OTC supplements? Imodium, gas-x, bean-o, etc? They keep me in check, especially the bloating part. I feel your pain. It would be much easier if we could just eat whatever the hell we wanted


----------



## littlekev (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok so you are eating at right times to me anyway and 6 to 7 meals is great! so thats good! 
1. Your first meal needs more protein, idk how much carbs is in the blue corn cereal! But this meal should have atleast 30 grams protein!

2. Second meal you say half a shake how much protein is in half a serving, if i had to guess i would say anywere from 10 to 15, not enough protein.

3.  The three cups of rice for your third meal is ok but thats roughly 130 gr carbs, but about 10 grams protein, i see you eat meat with it what kind, if you want to gain i would do about 6 oz with that meal, so id do 1 cup rice and a potato(sweet is best if you can) meat 6 oz, and veggies a serving, that will benefit you! 

4. Your post workout meal is key! Up that meal for sure do rice, and meats and fast carbs. 

5.Your 7 pm meal seems fine  but at ten pm i would do the rice and a slower digesting protein. 

Now you are 130 lbs and you have a high metabolism, so this advice will be best for putting on weight. EAT EAT EAT! Your body will adjust to the eating, but stay clean with it, or else you will put on unwanted fat. I would make your first goal to be getting 200 grams protein and about 400 grams of carbs.. If you arn't gaining then up the carbs. I would also keep eating the almonds throughout the day the fats should benefit you in gaining.


----------



## troubador (Oct 8, 2011)

You actually have a lot of good foods you can eat. Some people are allergic to basically all meat. Your biggest struggle will be eating more. You should keep track of how much you are eating and increase by around 300 calories every week until you start gaining. Of course you could just eat everything you can fit down your gullet but with your issues it might make you feel sick and lead to inconsistent eating. You really need to eat more of what you're already eating. If you're having issues doing that then you might look into probiotics, digestive enzymes, and L-glutamine has benefits for ibs.


----------



## gym66 (Oct 8, 2011)

why dont you try a nutritionist. they will be able to help you with a restricted diet.  Imo no one should give advise on diet to someone with medical issues


----------



## Vandrandelik (Oct 8, 2011)

troubador said:


> Try extra virgin olive oil, it's a good source of unsaturated fat.
> 
> I don't see why you can't have processed sugars unless it's because of  cross contaminated from something else you're allergic to. Adding  dextrose to your pwo shake would help.



I'll do that Adding-extra virgin olive oil to everything now thanks! I  can't have processed sugars because it gives me the "shits" and diarrhea  and the associated, it really messes with my IBS and causes more "bad"  bacteria to grow in my colon than the good. 

K so....protein in the morning: eggs, canadian bacon, lean steak, egg protein powder sounds interesting....I'll have to check that out i guess.  I cannot have Oatmeal, it has a different kind of gluten in it that messes with me really bad =(

Rice is my main carb source, is the only carb that 100% doesn't bother me...Gluten-free pasta has ingredients in it that makes me have Acid reflux like a MOFO...so I eat Rice noodles too...I've tried all those anti-gases they just don't work for me for some reason =/ I tried them all when i first started having symptoms at 18...4 years ago.

I take: MASS-PEAK: Whey hydrolysate enhanced. Full serving is:101g of carbs. 50 grams of protein.

I usually have Steak, or Swai (Fish) or chicken. I don't wana get mercury poison or too much redmeat and get diabetes or iron poisoning. So i change it up a little bit.

thank you for all these tips, going to def try and fit them into my routine, I'll for sure write all of these down, thanks guys! Might take a while to find a good mix.


----------



## Vandrandelik (Oct 8, 2011)

I do also take probiotics every night, and I take organic Digestive Enzymes with every meal, they help so much.... I think L-Glutamine is in my powder.....OMG yes it is...i just looked infact it has 4,500 mg per teaspoon or w.e..... I didn't know that helps IBS!!! I'm to use this 1 hour before workout though right?


----------



## troubador (Oct 8, 2011)

Vandrandelik said:


> I do also take probiotics every night, and I take organic Digestive Enzymes with every meal, they help so much.... I think L-Glutamine is in my powder.....OMG yes it is...i just looked infact it has 4,500 mg per teaspoon or w.e..... I didn't know that helps IBS!!! I'm to use this 1 hour before workout though right?



Yeah it's in all the protein powders as far as I know. I'm not an expert so I suggest you research (google) IBS and L- glutamine. I have IBS also and I noticed that taking L-glutamine by itself in between meals can help alleviate that puny hypersensitive feeling in the gut. The best application I've used it for is during workout. I put it in my water and it helps get rid of that puny feeling and appetite afterwards.


----------



## littlekev (Oct 9, 2011)

Yup add that protein in the morning, i would make sure to be gradual with your additions to your diet, that way you can asses your tolerance to how much food you can eat without flaring up your ibs, etc. Just make sure you stick to foods that u know are ok, and safe for you. Thats good to change up your meats, so just add in more meat,  slowly. And as long as your doc is ok with it and it doesn't bother you, you could do a full serving of your shake instead of a half.


----------

